# Upload problem (very slow upload) (internet browsers)



## ironek

Hello there.
I'm not sure if I;ve chosen the right room for that topic, but couldn't find any better one.

I've got a problem with uploading files by internet browsers. When I try to upload anything on rapidshare, easyshare, etc. it uploads with speed of 0.1 kb/s or even worse. I can't even upload an image on 'imageshack.us' and I can't send an email as well. What is more, I can't even check my upload speed with any website, which does that. 
The problem is strange, because when I checked my upload with any p2p program it goes up to 50 kb/s or even more.
I've got that problem for about 2 weeks now and I checked several browsers to see if it's not my browser problem.
Does anybody know what is my problem and how to solve it?

PS. My download speed is great, everything's fine with it.

EDIT: I use AVG internet security, I scanned my computer with it and it doesn't detect any viruses/trojans etc.


----------



## johnwill

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## antmoose

Hi, I'm having a similar problem to the original poster. That is, I can download files with no trouble at all. Also, eMule seems to function fine for uploading at moderate speeds (never more than 5KB/sec). But I seem to be almost unable to upload anything normally. I can't upload to my webmail, whether Yahoo or Hotmail, using either IE or Firefox (both the most recent versions), and I can't upload photos to my Flickr account. I get no error messages in most cases, just long, long lags and hangs when the mail webpage (either service) tries to upload even simple and small Word files. Also, strangely, MSN Messenger continually tries to sign in without success, but without failing either. It just sort of signs in forever, never timing out. Yahoo Messenger, by contrast, works. Not only that, but occasionally websites lose their proper formatting and appear in text-only versions, though this seems random. I'm at my wits' end trying to figure out what the problem is. Oh, and on websites that measure upload/download speeds, the test cannot complete because when it comes to the upload part of the test, it hangs.

So. You ask questions, above, which I will try to answer.

I live in Italy. My version of Windows Vista (service pack 1) uses Italian as its main language though my first language is English (I'm an expat Canadian). 
My ISP is Wind Infostrada. I am supposed to have 8 Mega download speed and 512 Kbps upload.
My DSL modem is USRobotics Wireless ADSL2+router, model number 9114.
I connect to the internet via the modem and a LAN cable to my computer from the modem. 
My computer is an HP (Hewlett-Packard) a6375.it with an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E8200 @ 2.66GHz 2.67 GHz, with 2 GB RAM. 32-bit.
I use both Internet Explorer and Firefox but mostly Firefox.
The guy I used to share the apartment with could access the internet through his WiFi on his laptop, and never complained of any upload problems. He's moved back home though, so I can't ask him. 


The tests you ask for produce the following results (sorry for the Italian, but it should be intelligible nonetheless):

Microsoft Windows [Versione 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Tutti i diritti riservati.

C:\Users\Anthony>PING 216.109.112.135

Esecuzione di Ping 216.109.112.135 con 32 byte di dati:
Risposta da 216.109.112.135: byte=32 durata=215ms TTL=51
Risposta da 216.109.112.135: byte=32 durata=183ms TTL=51
Risposta da 216.109.112.135: byte=32 durata=279ms TTL=51
Risposta da 216.109.112.135: byte=32 durata=353ms TTL=51

Statistiche Ping per 216.109.112.135:
Pacchetti: Trasmessi = 4, Ricevuti = 4,
Persi = 0 (0% persi),
Tempo approssimativo percorsi andata/ritorno in millisecondi:
Minimo = 183ms, Massimo = 353ms, Medio = 257ms

C:\Users\Anthony>PING yahoo.com

Esecuzione di Ping yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] con 32 byte di dati:
Risposta da 206.190.60.37: byte=32 durata=353ms TTL=52
Risposta da 206.190.60.37: byte=32 durata=211ms TTL=52
Risposta da 206.190.60.37: byte=32 durata=130ms TTL=52
Risposta da 206.190.60.37: byte=32 durata=163ms TTL=52

Statistiche Ping per 206.190.60.37:
Pacchetti: Trasmessi = 4, Ricevuti = 4,
Persi = 0 (0% persi),
Tempo approssimativo percorsi andata/ritorno in millisecondi:
Minimo = 130ms, Massimo = 353ms, Medio = 214ms

C:\Users\Anthony>NBTSTAT -n

Connessione alla rete locale (LAN):
Indirizzo IP nodo: [192.168.1.3] ID ambito: []

Tabella nomi locali NetBIOS

Nome Tipo Stato
---------------------------------------------
CALCULON <00> UNICO Registrato
WORKGROUP <00> GRUPPO Registrato
WORKGROUP <1E> GRUPPO Registrato
CALCULON <20> UNICO Registrato
WORKGROUP <1D> UNICO Registrato
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GRUPPO Registrato

C:\Users\Anthony>IPCONFIG /ALL

Configurazione IP di Windows

Nome host . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Calculon
Suffisso DNS primario . . . . . . . . :
Tipo nodo . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ibrido
Routing IP abilitato. . . . . . . . . : No
Proxy WINS abilitato . . . . . . . . : No

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN):

Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:
Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C/8111C Family PCI-E G
igabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-8B-4C-4F
DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì
Configurazione automatica abilitata : Sì
Indirizzo IPv6 locale rispetto al collegamento . : fe80::dd1c:58b6:64d9:9cae%
8(Preferenziale)
Indirizzo IPv4. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferenziale)
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : lunedì 9 giugno 2008 20.19.00
Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . . : martedì 10 giugno 2008 20.51.57
Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS su TCP/IP . . . . . . . . . . : Attivato

Scheda Tunnel Connessione alla rete locale (LAN)*:

Stato supporto. . . . . . . . . . . . : Supporto disconnesso
Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:
Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{709174D1-6A5F-4B06-8C9D-6FEBE
809CDD2}
Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No
Configurazione automatica abilitata : Sì

Scheda Tunnel Connessione alla rete locale (LAN)* 6:

Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:
Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No
Configurazione automatica abilitata : Sì
Indirizzo IPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2ca:2c06:a7b:
3f57:fefc(Preferenziale)
Indirizzo IPv6 locale rispetto al collegamento . : fe80::2c06:a7b:3f57:fefc%9
(Preferenziale)
Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS su TCP/IP . . . . . . . . . . : Disattivato

C:\Users\Anthony>

If you can help, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## antmoose

Well, it's been 12 days since I posted that I had the above problem, and no one has answered, though I notice that lots of people have been looking at the thread -- which implies I'm not alone in having the problem. 

So, can anyone help? I'm going crazy here!


----------



## jJack0

I have the same problem, and I noticed that we have the same network adapter Realtek, so I assume, that the problem is there.


----------

